# Before and After



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

I think I may have groomed her up too early. The pic on left is after. Her ears look so small now ? I will definitely have to learn to do all of this as we dont really have any Golden groomers here. Maybe I am just sad she is losing her puppy look .
Jules


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

she's lovely. I'd take more off the back side of her ear, so that there is no fluff sticking out at all.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> she's lovely. I'd take more off the back side of her ear, so that there is no fluff sticking out at all.


Thank you. She really had the 80's crimping going on ? I appreciate all advice. 

Jules


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

I agree, the first thing I do is start behind the ear and take all the fluff out. Some like the fluff though, to me it looks messy. I like a nice, neat look, not like a lab though.

Overall I think it looks great and her feet look good too. Did you do those yet?


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Did you use scissors or thinning shears? Rukie needs work on his ears but I hate to mess with them. My two attempts at cutting human kids hair resulted in a cut ear and an emergency trip to an expert.:surprise:


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

cwag said:


> Did you use scissors or thinning shears? Rukie needs work on his ears but I hate to mess with them. My two attempts at cutting human kids hair resulted in a cut ear and an emergency trip to an expert.:surprise:


Haha! Nice. 

It's pretty easy just using thinning shears, it's all I use for ears.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks Eric. Yes, her feet were a challenge. We have handled them daily since we got her but she really is sensitive with her feet. I guess I understand as I am too! Thanks for your feedback also.

Cwag: I used thinning. I accidentally cut my sons ear also when he was about 5. I felt so bad. I realized my scissors were way too long!

Maggie has been so patient with me. I am trying to do just short sessions with her. Luckily, the ears and feet are all I am doing right now. Still trying to get a dryer. I am finding shipping to be a problem and they want about ½ what the dryer costs! For now, towel drying and my hair dryer  

Jules


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice job. 

If anything - I would not trim so tightly on the front of the ear (you want to clean that up, but prefer to leave a softer edge) and I'd use a stripping knife to smooth out the fluff on the ear, maybe more thinning shears behind (tough to tell from the picture). 

Feet look fine.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Megora said:


> Nice job.
> 
> If anything - I would not trim so tightly on the front of the ear (you want to clean that up, but prefer to leave a softer edge) and I'd use a stripping knife to smooth out the fluff on the ear, maybe more thinning shears behind (tough to tell from the picture).
> 
> Feet look fine.


Thank you Kate for your insights. I have a Mars stripping knife, fine, on order right now.

Jules


----------

